# chuck to Rotary Table Mounting Methods?



## Mosey (Mar 28, 2010)

How would you suggest that I mount my 6 " 3-jaw chuck, with 1-1/2 x 8 (Southbend) threaded mount to my Vertex 6" rotary table?? The table has a MT2 hole through. :bow:


i should add that my little Sherline rotary table and 3" 3 jaw chuck mount up very nicely by screwing the chuck onto a threaded plug in the table center hole.


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 28, 2010)

I made a adapter plate with a threaded stub to fit the lathe chuck, the plate is larger than the chuck with slots drilled ti match the slots on the rotary table so that i could mount it using T nuts and studs. I also made a short MT stub that is mounted in the center of the plate on the bottom side to align the chuck to the center of the rotary table.
Rex


----------



## Mosey (Mar 28, 2010)

That sounds great. Could you show a picture?


----------



## Ed T (Mar 28, 2010)

kd7fhg,
  How did you establish concentricity between the center line of the chuck and the CL of the rotary table? With a typical 3 jaw chuck (scroll type) it would seem easy to get things eccentric and, unlike with an independent jaw chuck, there would be no way to dial it out with the chuck jaws. I guess if the MT and the 1 1/2-8 were made as one part honoring the locating diameter on the back of the chuck and then that part was assembled to the adaptor the eccentricity would be reduced, but you would still be faced with getting the adaptor to touch down on the RT exactly when the MT mated up with its bore and the chuck nestled up on the other side of the adaptor. That sounds dicey to me. Anyhow, I'm sure it's far simpler than it seems in my mind and I'd be real interested to understand it better since setting up rotary tables is one of my least-favorite things. Just seems to take forever.
 Thanks


----------



## Blogwitch (Mar 28, 2010)

This is how I made mine, plus a bit more further into the post.

http://madmodder.net/index.php?topic=2002.0


Bogs


----------



## kd7fhg (Mar 28, 2010)

This is the Threaded/MT adapter
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VUuH7RR62RqYRU-eMTTbfQ?feat=directlink
The adapter and plate with chuck attached.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eWXrfbkC6IQz7MayptPQTA?feat=directlink
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/LyW6-Kjd3s8-_3cGt66DtQ?feat=directlink
The plate is also threaded, so once it is all assembled everthing is concentric to the center of the rotary table. 
To use center the rotor table to the spindle, attache the chuck Assembly and everything is aligned (or as much as a three jaw chuck can be)


----------



## Richard1 (Mar 28, 2010)

I turned a 2 morse taper on the end of a bit of 2" bar drilled the end for a draw bar then mounted it in the headstock taper of the lathe using the draw bar to make sure it stayed tight then turned the register and threaded it. Mounts fine in the rotary table and has to be concentric to the limits of error of the lathe. If you lathe has a different taper to the table you will need an adaptor sleeve.

Richard


----------

